
Microsoft is giving parents 12 weeks’ paid parental leave - tuan
https://www.fastcompany.com/90489239/microsoft-is-giving-parents-12-weeks-paid-parental-leave
======
1test456
Employee here. Due to covid-19, Microsoft is extending parental leave to all
employees with kids aged between 0-12 years. This isn't normal parental leave
that you take within a year after child birth.

------
ornornor
It’s generous considering what’s normal in the US, but a lot of developed
countries offer 12–24 months by law. A baby is lot of work, what can you
achieve in 1–3 months leave?

~~~
corrys
Microsoft is extending parental leave, not maternity/paternity leave. There is
no country in the world that offers 12-24 months of a paid parental leave (in
addition to the initial maternity/paternity leave).

~~~
tobilg
Germany offers a max of 14 months of „parental allowance“ for new parents. See
[https://handbookgermany.de/en/live/parental-
benefits.html](https://handbookgermany.de/en/live/parental-benefits.html) for
example

~~~
deusex_
And even longer up to 3y if you are part time (Elterngeld Plus). Keeps you
connected to your job but allows you to raise your kids.

------
maxtor94
That's very nice of them.

I recently received 12 weeks worth of _unpaid_ parental leave.

Thanks company!

~~~
lonelappde
That's the minimum required by law in USA FMLA

~~~
maxtor94
Was being factious. This isn't FMLA and isn't limited to parents at my
company. Everyone gets this benefit now!

------
Sabinus
A hugely successful company finally moving into the 21st century on worker
rights. Belated congratulations I guess.

